# Ubuntu



## ice (3 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'installer Ubuntu sans le graver sur CD et booter dessus Sur certains forums j'ai lu qu'il est possible de le mettre sur une clé usb et de rendre la clé usb bootable*mais la manoeuvre est pour Windows donc sur Mac os je ne sais pas comment faire


Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## SirG (3 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est-ce qui te gêne dans le fait de graver un CD? J'ai ubuntu sur mon portable, avec une couche de kde, et je l'ai installé avec un CD et çà marche à merveille.


----------



## ice (3 Juillet 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui te gêne dans le fait de graver un CD? J'ai ubuntu sur mon portable, avec une couche de kde, et je l'ai installé avec un CD et çà marche à merveille.


Le truc c'est que je n'ai plus momentan&#233;ment mes cd-rw 
Et je ne vais les r&#233;cup&#233;rer que dans un mois&#8230; Je voulais juste savoir s'il y avait un autre moyen pour ne pas attendre tout ce temps. 

Mais s'il n'y en a pas ce n'est pas grave


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Juillet 2006)

il me semble de toute fa&#231;on que pour qu'un cd soit bootable, faut que ce soit un cd-r, pas rw.

mais je peut me tromper.


----------



## ice (3 Juillet 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> il me semble de toute fa&#231;on que pour qu'un cd soit bootable, faut que ce soit un cd-r, pas rw.
> 
> mais je peut me tromper.


Ah bon? Mince alors&#8230; Impossible de le rendre bootable si c'est un cd-rw?


----------



## SirG (3 Juillet 2006)

Vu le prix d'un CD vierge, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de s'embêter avec un réinscriptbile ou une clé USB.


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Vu le prix d'un CD vierge, je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de s'emb&#234;ter avec un r&#233;inscriptbile ou une cl&#233; USB.


 bravo le seul qui n'est pas tar&#233; dans ce thread 

de 2 si il a un mac-intel c'est pas la peine

de  3 la Fedora-ppc 5  vlc/freeboxtv/ 
fonctionne tres bien 

mais bon je grave 1 DVD ...
un CD-R  en 2006

booter sur des m&#233;moires flash soit tu le fais soit tu le fais pas
c'est pas en posant des question et en suivant des manips sur le web 

soit tu sais ce que tu fais 
soit tu ne le fais pas

quelle  est ta conf de GRUB ou [SIZE=-1]Lilo

?

  

[/SIZE]


----------



## ice (3 Juillet 2006)

Je suis d'accord vu le prix d'un CD vierge, vous ne comprenez pas pourquoi je veux absolument ne pas en utiliser un&#8230; C'est juste que je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de conserver le CD vu que je n'en aurais plus l'utilit&#233;&#8230; Je veux installer Ubuntu mais pas gaspiller un CD alors que je pourrais l'utiliser pour autre chose&#8230;Vu mon &#226;ge, j'appr&#233;cie le fait d'utiliser mon argent &#224; des fins utiles&#8230; Si je gagnais mon propre argent je ne r&#233;fl&#233;chirais pas trop et j'ach&#232;terais un CD rien que pour &#231;a, car &#231;a ne co&#251;te presque rien&#8230; Mais &#224; 16 ans je dois quand m&#234;me faire attention car je n'ai pas d'argent en abondance&#8230;

Je suis vraiment d&#233;sol&#233; si ma requ&#234;te vous a paru bizarre


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord vu le prix d'un CD vierge, vous ne comprenez pas pourquoi je veux absolument ne pas en utiliser un C'est juste que je ne vois pas l'intérêt de conserver le CD vu que je n'en aurais plus l'utilité Je veux installer Ubuntu mais pas gaspiller un CD alors que je pourrais l'utiliser pour autre choseVu mon âge, j'apprécie le fait d'utiliser mon argent à des fins utiles Si je gagnais mon propre argent je ne réfléchirais pas trop et j'achèterais un CD rien que pour ça, car ça ne coûte presque rien Mais à 16 ans je dois quand même faire attention car je n'ai pas d'argent en abondance
> 
> Je suis vraiment désolé si ma requête vous a paru bizarre



trouve toi un job d'été


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Juillet 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord vu le prix d'un CD vierge, vous ne comprenez pas pourquoi je veux absolument ne pas en utiliser un&#8230; C'est juste que je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de conserver le CD vu que je n'en aurais plus l'utilit&#233;&#8230; Je veux installer Ubuntu mais pas gaspiller un CD alors que je pourrais l'utiliser pour autre chose&#8230;Vu mon &#226;ge, j'appr&#233;cie le fait d'utiliser mon argent &#224; des fins utiles&#8230; Si je gagnais mon propre argent je ne r&#233;fl&#233;chirais pas trop et j'ach&#232;terais un CD rien que pour &#231;a, car &#231;a ne co&#251;te presque rien&#8230; Mais &#224; 16 ans je dois quand m&#234;me faire attention car je n'ai pas d'argent en abondance&#8230;
> 
> Je suis vraiment d&#233;sol&#233; si ma requ&#234;te vous a paru bizarre


Va &#224; Lidl, il vendent 10 CD-R pour 10&#8364; vers les caisses en g&#233;n&#233;ral.


----------



## ice (3 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> trouve toi un job d'&#233;t&#233;


C'est exactement ce que je compte faire 



			
				truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Va &#224; Lidl, il vendent 10 CD-R pour 10&#8364; vers les caisses en g&#233;n&#233;ral.


Merci je vais aller voir.


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Juillet 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce que je compte faire


c'est un peu trop tard maintenant, même pour Août.



			
				ice a dit:
			
		

> Merci je vais aller voir.


de rien


----------



## FjRond (4 Juillet 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> il me semble de toute façon que pour qu'un cd soit bootable, faut que ce soit un cd-r, pas rw.
> 
> mais je peut me tromper.


Quoiqu'il en soit, on peut tout à fait booter sur un CD-RW. J'ai fait cela avec Ubuntu, Kubuntu, et Panther (via BootCD). À moins qu'Apple Store m'ait fait une faveur en m'envoyant LA seule machine au monde bootable sur CD-RW.


----------



## SirG (4 Juillet 2006)

Les CD-R coûtent 15 EUR pour 100 en spindle, soit 0,15 EUR par disque, et encore, en prenant de la marque (Philips, Verbatim). Alors, même si tu ne l'utilises qu'une fois, après, vu le prix, tu pourras le jeter.


----------



## Fred'X (5 Juillet 2006)

Il y a toujours la solution d'en commander sur le site d'Ubuntu, c'est gratuit.
Par contre c'est plus long, beaucoup plus long.
Eventuellement une boutique d'informatique près de chez toi qui sera ravie de te faire découvrir Ubuntu, il en a peut-être un stock, qui sait (si : ça existe, à Châlons-en-Champagne il y a Loliwin. Il n'aime pas Ubuntu mais il est orienté Linux).


----------



## fugen (14 Juillet 2006)

Comment être sur que le cd est bien gravé ?
J'ai lu qu'il fallait graver "l'image" ?
On m'a donné un vieux pc, je grave ubuntu sur mon mac puis essaie de l'installer sur le pc, ça ne marche pas....


----------



## bga_O (15 Juillet 2006)

tu essaies de le graver avec quel logiciel de gravure ?

fais tu bien attention de graver, non pas un cd de données, mais une image CD ?

si c'est avec toast --> il est toujours mieux de cocher compatible pour "mac & pc"

normalement une fois que tu viens de graver ton cd, le logiciel te propose de le "monter", de le tester.


*Est tu sur que ta version d'Ubuntu est pour processeur Intel ? (si c'est pour ton pc)*

différentes "versions" existent, celon le type de processeur de la machine (pour Intel, AMD, ppc (G3, G4, G5...)) 

voila


----------



## ozitoune11 (21 Juillet 2006)

" booter sur des m&#233;moires flash soit tu le fais soit tu le fais pas
c'est pas en posant des question et en suivant des manips sur le web 

soit tu sais ce que tu fais 
soit tu ne le fais pas"

  oua ca c'est de l'explication rationelle !! j'ai jamais vu un post aussi nul !! lol

l'architecture de la memoire flash permettra de booter dessus ou non en fonction des fabricants et de leur choix technologique.  Meme si tu sais creer des particion bootable tu ne pourra pas avec certaines marques de cl&#233;s usb. De le meme maniere si tu n'y connais rien et que tu suis un tuto sur internet tu pourra faire une cl&#233; bootable SANS LA MOINDRE DIFFICULTEE (si ta choisi la bvonne marque) !!


----------



## molgow (23 Juillet 2006)

J'ai juste lu le message de base, mais sache que si ton but est de tester ou d'utiliser dans le cadre de tests Ubuntu sur Windows (uniquement). Je te conseille d'utiliser VMPlayer. 

VMPlayer est un outil permettant d'&#233;muler une machine virtuelle. VMPlayer ne permet pas de cr&#233;er une image disque pour la machine virtuelle. En fait il faudrait cr&#233;er l'image disque &#224; partir d'un logiciel payant. L'astuce est d'utiliser une image disque vide cr&#233;&#233;e par quelqu'un d'autre et de d&#233;marrer le logiciel sur le CD ISO d'Ubuntu en modifiant les param&#232;tres du fichier .wmx.

La proc&#233;dure est ultra simple (je l'ai fait lundi pass&#233; au boulot pour tester une config Ubuntu + Apache 2 + mod_jk + mod_auth_kerb + Tomcat ) et avec les liens que je te donne, tu ne devrais pas avoir de probl&#232;mes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2006)

houla impressionant,
je lis ce post et qu'est ce qu'il en ressort :
tout le monde lui dit "mais vas y grave un cd tu t'en fou ça coute rien un cd"

dsl mais je suis un peu choqué, ça coute en écologie de graver un cd pour l'utiliser une fois seulement,
genre si 1000 personnes ce disent la mm chose chaque jour ça fait 1000 cd qui partent à la poubelle 0_0'...
on est vraiment dans une société qui aiment le jetable

excusez moi, c'est pas trop le sujet, mais j'ai pas pu m'empêcher !!


----------



## Fred'X (27 Juillet 2006)

Il n'est pas forcé de le jeter, non-plus. Personellement j'ai encore des vieux win95 qui traînent, les cds peuvent se réutiliser de diverses manière (comme épouvantails dans les arbre c'est génial, décoré ça fait un chemin de table, on peut aussi s'en servir comme sous-boc... bon il y a un côté Geek à tout ça, mais ça passe).


----------



## molgow (27 Juillet 2006)

Y a les CD-RW pour ceux qui se soucient de l'environnement


----------



## isaric (22 Août 2006)

J'espère ne pas être hors sujet !

Comment rebooter sur le live cd ubuntu ?
extrait de :
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=438724#p438724


----------



## kisco (22 Août 2006)

Il faut garder appuyer sur la touche 'c' pendant le d&#233;marrage pour d&#233;marrer sur le CD 

ouais bon on te l'a deja consill&#233; en fait...
Donc chez moi ca marche avec la 6.06, c'est bizarre que ca fonctionne pas chez toi??!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Septembre 2006)

Hello, 
j'ai reçu ma version d'ubuntu (Mac) par la poste depuis la hollande un mois après l'avoir commandée, malheureusement elle ne tourne pas sur mon bon imac 400 (manque de ram!)  
faut casser la tirelire dès la première paye !   
Patrick


----------



## SirG (5 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment faire pour utiliser un bureau étendu sur un portable équipé d'ubuntu avec KDE? Je dois l'utiliser pour mon boulot avec un vidéoprojecteur, mais je ne parviens pas à obtenir d'image.

Merci.


----------

